# Can you buy jumping spiders?



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

I would love to one a couple. They would be great to photograph and I've always liked them. I have found two species so far 

Black palped jumping spider


Black Palped Jumping Spider (Pseudeuophrys erratica) by Tom Hadgett, on Flickr

And the zebra jumping spider 

Adult

Jumping spider 2 by Tom Hadgett, on Flickr

Baby feeding

Baby Jumping spider feeding 2 by Tom Hadgett, on Flickr

But it would be nice to own a couple of more exotic species. I would try to breed these ones but I doubt that is legal.

Any help would be great! :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Speak to Exopet 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/845714-hyllus-diardii-pre-order.html


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> Speak to Exopet
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/845714-hyllus-diardii-pre-order.html


Thanks!


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

TSS also sometimes get them in, had some the other week.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

boxofsorrows said:


> TSS also sometimes get them in, had some the other week.


i think bugz uk sell them too.


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

I got a regal jumper from TSS the other week wish I'd gave bought a pair now as he's so cool. Not getting anymore in until August when I last asked


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

gaz2374 said:


> I got a regal jumper from TSS the other week wish I'd gave bought a pair now as he's so cool. Not getting anymore in until August when I last asked


How easy are they to care for and what do you feed them?


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

hadgo said:


> How easy are they to care for and what do you feed them?


Very easy to care for mate mines in an exo faun with no substrate and a bamboo wedged diagonal he's made a nice web house which he only goes in at night , spends the rest of the time upside down on the lid , 

Feeding wise chuck a cricket in couple times a week can be bigger than himself and he just pounces on it fangs akimbo lol . Not took any pics yet as you no only just figuring out my camera and want the diopter filters to get bigger than 1.1 macro


----------



## gracem2001 (May 13, 2012)

I would love to one a couple.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have captive bred P.otiosus slings, freshly hatched, have about 60-100 slings to sell, £15 for a pair + £5 shipping.

The female is 3cm legspan.


----------



## claires bugs (Apr 7, 2011)

I got a "pair" of phidippus regius from TSS a couple of weeks ago (been after some for ages any type of jumping spider doesn't seem to crop up too often) anyway they obviously weren't a true pair as they are both now sitting on egg sacs:gasp:.
Exopet had an add on here a short while back selling pairs of H diardi don't know if he's got any left


----------



## ziggy25 (May 25, 2012)

Do they feed on live crickets of dead crickets? I dont really like the idea of keeping live crickets. :blush:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

claires bugs said:


> I got a "pair" of phidippus regius from TSS a couple of weeks ago (been after some for ages any type of jumping spider doesn't seem to crop up too often) anyway they obviously weren't a true pair as they are both now sitting on egg sacs:gasp:.
> Exopet had an add on here a short while back selling pairs of H diardi don't know if he's got any left


TSS strike again.

Here's my little guy












Sadly they don't come up nearly often enough. I absolutely adore them


----------



## claires bugs (Apr 7, 2011)

I may be utterly wrong, I have only just started keeping these myself but your "guy" looks more like a "gal" to me.
Males look much leggier, skinnier and more glossy.
See if you can contact mattykyuss on here as he has a male he was offering me, you could compare photos at least and if you have a girl and he has a boy... well you know the rest. He's in Plymouth too..


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

speak to exopet on here he has some brill jumpers for sale not long ago...


Heavy jumping spider (Hyllus diardi) Male - YouTube

Heavy jumping spider (Hyllus diardi) Female - YouTube


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

claires bugs said:


> I may be utterly wrong, I have only just started keeping these myself but your "guy" looks more like a "gal" to me.
> Males look much leggier, skinnier and more glossy.
> See if you can contact mattykyuss on here as he has a male he was offering me, you could compare photos at least and if you have a girl and he has a boy... well you know the rest. He's in Plymouth too..


:lol2: I'd say he was a girl too, I just tend to refer to most of them as male...


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

ziggy25 said:


> Do they feed on live crickets of dead crickets? I dont really like the idea of keeping live crickets. :blush:


Well i guess that will stop you keeping any spider. :whistling2:


----------



## ziggy25 (May 25, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> Well i guess that will stop you keeping any spider. :whistling2:


I might have to keep the live crickets then. I am sure i read somewhere about it being illegal here in the UK. 

How are the live crickets kept and do they also need feeding? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

ziggy25 said:


> I might have to keep the live crickets then. I am sure i read somewhere about it being illegal here in the UK.
> 
> How are the live crickets kept and do they also need feeding? :mf_dribble:


You need to feed them on fruit and veg, they probably take other stuff aswell.

But no they are not illegal in the UK, almost every pet shop will sell them in a small plastic box for about £3. If there are no shops near you you can get them from online.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

And if anyones got any jumpers available, want to swap for vinegaroons, beetles, or stick insects?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Dr3d said:


> speak to exopet on here he has some brill jumpers for sale not long ago...
> 
> 
> Heavy jumping spider (Hyllus diardi) Male - YouTube
> ...


they are realy nice


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

I absolutely adore these little spiders. Would love a few in my collection.

Got to see Dr3d's 2 and they are just so cute. :flrt:


----------

